# Comics  > Batman >  DC Comics Cancels "Batgirl" Joker Variant at Artist's Request

## CBR News

The highly criticized Joker-themed variant cover for "Batgirl" #41 will not be published, at the request of the image's artist, Rafael Albuquerque.


_Full article here._

----------


## Rahul

It's one thing to not like a cover based on whatever standards, but to issue death threats to an artist????

Some people need to get a grip on reality. Comic book characters are not people, and threatening real people over them is crossing the line....

----------


## BCya

God, we live in a world full of cry babies and whiners.

----------


## Batknight

Wow, unbelievable. Nice going everyone, a great piece of artwork banned over....nothing.

"In DC's official statement on the situation, it's indicated that "threats of violence and harassment" were made following the release of the image."

.....There are no words.

----------


## BertoFlyingFox

So lame. Let's just whitewash all the character's previous canon then because it could never be brought up without some sort of defense force out to claim they're outraged about it.

Je suis Charlie, just dont bring up Barbara's past. Ridiculous.

----------


## dzub

> Wow, unbelievable. Nice going everyone, a great piece of artwork banned over....nothing.


what do you mean nothing?
it's not okay for a sadistic,remorseless lunatic to be portrayed as a sadistic, remorseless lunatic on a cover

----------


## Batknight

> what do you mean nothing?
> it's not okay for a sadistic,remorseless lunatic to be portrayed as a sadistic, remorseless lunatic on a cover


Crazy right?

----------


## Starchild

I guess the whiners have won. Such a sad fandom.

----------


## thecrimson

> It's one thing to not like a cover based on whatever standards, but *to issue death threats to an artist????*
> 
> Some people need to get a grip on reality. Comic book characters are not people, and threatening real people over them is crossing the line....


If that's true, then couldn't it be seen as hypocritical? The very same people offended by the cover because they believe it's glorifying sexual violence(that's what I've seen people say against it so far) then in turn issue violent threats against the artist?

----------


## Stormcrow

I'm glad that the people at DC reconsidered piblishing it due tithe impact of the cover.

But what's all this about death threats?

----------


## zwixxx

I'm tempted to print out the preview and slip it in with my bag+boarded standard cover version of the comic, though it would likely use up a whole black ink cartridge.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wonder what the new Joker variant will be  :Confused:  With this one being too dark maybe the next one will be a homage to the Lady and the Tramp spaghetti eating scene.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I was one of those who didn't agree with the cover, but not to the point of wanting DC to cancel the cover. More importantly though, I'm pretty appalled at the thought that "fans" would issue death threats to the artist. Given this news, I would GLADLY buy the variant cover in support of the artist.

----------


## Claude

Can't say I'm happy with how this went down, and the reaction from certain elements of the fanbase has been _deeply_ unedifying.


On the other hand, the cover was a beautiful peace of work - but one out of keeping with the tone of the book, and of the other Joker Variants. And, yes, I'm going to say it. They'd never have done it to one of their male characters.

I'm sure someone will be along in a minute to post a Red Hood And The Outlaws variant with a crying Jason Todd being straddled by a Joker threatening to beat him to death with a crowbar. I haven't checked, but after hearing for the last few days about Iconic Character Moments, Joker Being A Threat and how This Isn't A Female Depiction Issue I'm certain one must exist.

----------


## dzub

> Crazy right?


where's the same outrage over content in over-the-top mark millar or garth ennis books ?
why are there still new issues of 'crossed' ?

it is crazy

----------


## thecrimson

> I'm glad that the people at DC reconsidered piblishing it due tithe impact of the cover.
> 
> But what's all this about death threats?


It's news to me but apparently people sent the artist of the cover death threats over it.

----------


## ispacehead

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


I was fine with the original, but I like what you did here.

I wonder if any of the dissenters feel differently about this version of the image.

----------


## batfan08

> I don't hate The Killing Joke. 
> 
> But I dislike the effect it had on superhero comics. Arguably, killing supporting characters (particularly females) to make the hero "edgier" had become a cliche before TKJ, but I think TKJ is the one that upped the ante and made it so said deaths/maimings should be as graphic as possible.
> 
> After the last 12 years or so of DC never stopping wallowing in gore and shock value (Identity Crisis, etc.), TKJ has mutated from a classic comic book to a sort of original sin.


I can understand that thought process. At the same time, though, I think The Killing Joke is a poor example of "fridging," though. I could understand if Babs' existence post-TKJ was being resigned to being a victim, but, while it may have defined her physicality over the next few decades, it didn't define her, and I think the rise of Oracle kind of buffers out any semblance of "fridging." She didn't come out unscathed, but the event didn't break Babs, and some might even say, in some ways, it made her stronger. 

I never really thought about the term "handicapable," but, if that word suited anyone, it was Babs. The loss of the use of her legs was an obstacle, but it's admirable that, throughout the entirety of her tenure as Oracle, she still retained the strength that she had when she was Batgirl. In that regard, I feel that TKJ created something great.

----------


## ABH

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


Honestly, that does make a big difference. 

But that ship has sailed...

----------


## Arvandor

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.



Nicely done. Can't even tell its been shopped. Good work.

But the change doesn't make it better. Joker is not just some common thug or b-list villain. He's The Joker! Metahumans fear him. Batman fears him. Batgirl being afraid of him doesn't weaken her. It just shows what a terrifying enemy he can be.

----------


## nepenthes

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


Nice work and many times better than the original. And I never had a problem with the cover in the first place. But this conveys far more of what Batgirl is about, and the direction they're intending to emphasise in her in the current run.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> I can understand that thought process. At the same time, though, I think The Killing Joke is a poor example of "fridging," though. I could understand if Babs' existence post-TKJ was being resigned to being a victim, but, while it may have defined her physicality over the next few decades, it didn't define her, and I think the rise of Oracle kind of buffers out any semblance of "fridging." She didn't come out unscathed, but the event didn't break Babs, and some might even say, in some ways, it made her stronger. 
> 
> I never really thought about the term "handicapable," but, if that word suited anyone, it was Babs. The loss of the use of her legs was an obstacle, but it's admirable that, throughout the entirety of her tenure as Oracle, she still retained the strength that she had when she was Batgirl. In that regard, I feel that TKJ created something great.



TKJ in itself was an example of fridging. Babs was brutally victimized to give Batman and Gordon motivation. The aftermath where other writers had to pick up the pieces certainly helped Babs's character, but that doesn't exactly strengthen the original story.

----------


## macattack

> TKJ in itself was an example of fridging. Babs was brutally victimized to give Batman and Gordon motivation. The aftermath where other writers had to pick up the pieces certainly helped Babs's character, but that doesn't exactly strengthen the original story.


The original story basically depicted Barbara Gordon hitting rock bottom and then sequential books showed her rising in spite of being paralyzed waist down. In the long run I think it showed the strength of Barbara's character, but TKJ on its own is a non-lethal example of the "women in refrigerators" trope.

----------


## ispacehead

> TKJ in itself was an example of fridging. Babs was brutally victimized to give Batman and Gordon motivation.


Actually, Gordon was victimized as well. Batman saved him, caged and naked. He did not succumb to the torture, as Barb did not succumb to her injury.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


Y'know, it is better. I can't say I wouldn't have almost all of the same problems with it were this what DC had been putting out in the first place, but it definitely mitigates a few of the worst elements. And like the others said, great job with the editing.

----------


## Rakzo

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


I'm not gonna lie, that looks pretty cool and probably much better in terms of artwork.

----------


## gimpboy76

> Y'know, it is better. I can't say I wouldn't have almost all of the same problems with it were this what DC had been putting out in the first place, but it definitely mitigates a few of the worst elements. And like the others said, great job with the editing.


I like this as well, it shows Barbara as angry and defiant and ready to fight back, rather than scared.  I'm one that understands the importance of TKJ but never liked it because it certainly implies that Joker sexually assaulted Barbara with all the nude pictures that Gordon is forced to see during the carnival ride.  .

----------


## Rakzo

> Actually, Gordon was victimized as well. Batman saved him, caged and naked. He did not succumb to the torture, as Barb did not succumb to her injury.


Yeah, that's true. Gordon was also naked in that story so I suppose he was also sexually assaulted.

Not that it makes the issue any better but at least it was equal.

----------


## gimpboy76

And wanted to add that the idea the TKJ made Barbara a stronger character might be true but wasn't due to that story but was created by John Ostrander in Suicide Squad

----------


## macattack

> And wanted to add that the idea the TKJ made Barbara a stronger character might be true but wasn't due to that story but was created by John Ostrander in Suicide Squad


And he did a really good job with that.

----------


## JBH3

> "I'm outraged by the depiction of women in wheel chairs as vengeance-seeking, gun-toting thugs! Don't ever reprint that cover!"
> 
> DC has set a bad precedent for themselves by caving so quickly to some online whining.  Because people can find something to complain about every month if they're determined to look.  Hell, how dare they even have a title like "Suicide Squad?"  That's offensive to anyone who knows someone who committed suicide, right? 
> 
> The irony is, the people who wanted the cover canceled have ensured that more people are going to actually see it because of the story.  Had it just been another variant cover of another comic, it would have came and went without much fuss.  I'd like to put it on a shirt and wear it at a con, just to see if anyone actually had the audacity to say something about it.


Very good point, the double standard is real and all kinds of frustrating.

----------


## Ravyn

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


That's better. I'd have no problem with that being published.

Barbara is royally pissed off and looks like she's ready to kick Joker's ass as soon as she gets free.

----------


## Goddess

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


That look of frustration... utter annoyance! I love it! MUGH BETTER!! If the artist thought of this first then we wouldn't have this superfluous dilemma.

----------


## cranger

> That look of frustration... utter annoyance! I love it! MUGH BETTER!! If the artist thought of this first then we wouldn't have this superfluous dilemma.


I am not convinced. The criticisms I initially saw about the cover went on about a lot of things perceived to be wrong, her crying was not even something that stood out. Despite the look on her face, she is still clearly the victim of someone with a particular history with her.

----------


## Stormcrow

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


That actually works for me. The expression alone makes a whole world of difference.

She doesn't look defeated or victimized, but rather seems like she's just about to kick his ass.

----------


## Personamanx

The edit is better. The tears are the difference between "How is Babs going to defeat the Joker and save the day?" and "The Joker has Babs at his mercy, again." It's still not what most would call a thematically suitable cover for the tone of the series but it would certainly be more easy to defend. Having a background to provide more context to the piece would be nice as well, at least have it allude to an actual narrative of some kind that doesn't make the potential reader jump immediately to The Killing Joke.

It's still not a bad cover, just something that I'm amazed no one saw this backlash coming. Pulling it was wise.

----------


## Ite

Did I miss something? What is wrong with the cover?

----------


## Aragoth

So, I'm a big fan of this artist.  I came across this Superman Unchained Variant cover.  Seems to depict a male hero in a very vulnerable post vis a vis a villain - very similar to the Batgirl cover I think.  Thoughts?  

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ue_Variant.jpg

----------


## Star_Jammer

> So, I'm a big fan of this artist.  I came across this Superman Unchained Variant cover.  Seems to depict a male hero in a very vulnerable post vis a vis a villain - very similar to the Batgirl cover I think.  Thoughts?  
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ue_Variant.jpg


Well duh, no one's going to raise a stink over _that_ one.

----------


## Rakzo

> So, I'm a big fan of this artist.  I came across this Superman Unchained Variant cover.  Seems to depict a male hero in a very vulnerable post vis a vis a villain - very similar to the Batgirl cover I think.  Thoughts?  
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ue_Variant.jpg


He has no tears so it doesn't count.

----------


## dzub

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


IMO this would be better than outright pulling the _Variant_ out
a lil adjustment is all that's needed and this puts batgirl in a less vulnerable state




> Did I miss something? What is wrong with the cover?


aw man, u have to skim through 50 pages of the thread XD
nah, the cover is a reference to killing joke, where barbara was shot and sexually assaulted by the joker
(it was'nt a doctor light moment so i'd say it was not rape, it's still traumatizing)
it also put batgirl in a position where they perceive it as being in a vulnerable position

personally, my opinion on is it shows joker being the sick psychopath he is.

----------


## trooper_thorn

So Streisand Effect for the win?

----------


## Kurisu

> So, I'm a big fan of this artist.  I came across this Superman Unchained Variant cover.  Seems to depict a male hero in a very vulnerable post vis a vis a villain - very similar to the Batgirl cover I think.  Thoughts?  
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ue_Variant.jpg


Superman wasn't sexually assaulted.

----------


## Aragoth

> He has no tears so it doesn't count.


But he's totally under control - there's no anger, no defiance, no resistance.  Same scenario.

----------


## Stormcrow

> So, I'm a big fan of this artist.  I came across this Superman Unchained Variant cover.  Seems to depict a male hero in a very vulnerable post vis a vis a villain - very similar to the Batgirl cover I think.  Thoughts?  
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...ue_Variant.jpg


That cover wasn't as publicized as Batgirl's, probably wasn't even solicited since I wouldn't find any other reference for it. It's the first time I've seen it and that's the only image of it I could find too. So there's that.

While the composition is very similar indeed, I guess it just doesn't have the same overtones as the other one. Superman and Parasite (I'm guessing that's him?) certainly don't have the same history as Batgirl and the Joker.

And the actual comic being written by Snyder, I assume the tone doesn't clash as much.

----------


## Rakzo

> But he's totally under control - there's no anger, no defiance, no resistance.  Same scenario.


Yeah, I was kinda joking there based on some people who used that line.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I started to fool around with the original cover and came up with this based on some of what a few fellow posters said. So I ask you now guys and gals, Does this change the perception you have with the effing cover?
> 
> 
> Attachment 19461
> 
> 
> 
> I ask in good faith. Trust me. And I know I said before I was leaving the thread for good, but I need to know.


I'm not feeling it. Babs angry eyes look goofy to me and I doubt she'll have that expression if the "smile" drawn on her face is blood.

----------


## nepenthes

Continues here

----------

